# Wyndham vs Worldmark booking.



## ledaga (Nov 19, 2011)

There is a lot of discussions of WM and Wyndham using the same site for all reservations within a year or little less using same rules and conversion on the points equalizing the ability to get into either brand of resorts.  Has anyone heard of this.  It did not come out of sales or member services but reservations staff.


----------

